# What's your favorite treatment for rope burn,



## chandab (Jul 12, 2007)

A couple days ago, my husband's dog spooked one of the girls while I was leading her in from pasture and she ran the rope through my hand and now I have a nasty rope burn. Don't know how, but the rope ran between my middle and ring finger; if that doesn't hurt like the dickens. So, I have a 3/8"x1" raw spot between my fingers plus the dry skin type burn surrounding the open section. [Yes, I know I should have been wearing gloves. Hindsight is always 20/20.]

I've done cool water, ice packs and etc to cool it off. And, I've been using Neosporing Plus with band-aids to keep it clean. I tried a homeopathic remedy (stuff in a tube) that my mother-in-law had, and it cooled for about 3 seconds then burned like crazy, so I didn't use it a second time. [i think it has aloe vera in it, which I'm beginning to think that I'm at least mildly allergic to, as anytime I use it on open wounds, no matter how minor, it burns like crazy.]


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh no! I'm sorry you got a rope burn










You're already using what I was going to suggest, the Neosporin Plus. The kind I have is a white cream, vs. the oil based kind. If that's not the kind you're using, maybe the cream kind would work a little better?


----------



## jdomep (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry



That happend to me on New Years Eve and not only did I get rope burn the rope wrapped around my finger and broke it :new_shocked: And it till hurts :no:

On the burn I used neosporin too and lots of ice. I was also drug that day and scraped up ther parts of my body - who know little donkeys could cause me such pain LOL


----------



## stormy (Jul 13, 2007)

Nothing better than Bag Balm for rope burns!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 13, 2007)

Yup, bag balm or A&D oinment and soft cotton glove. I have bunch if you need any from when my hand was burned.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2007)

I had a bad one last fall. I also used neosporin+. I put a surgical glove on when I had to do something with the hand, and also at night to keep the mess off the bedding. The glove peels off better and doesn't stick to the wound. It took about 6 months for the skin to heal, including the nerve tingling, and I still have scarring. And lots of Advil.

A broken finger too! Ouch!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 13, 2007)

i was gonna say aloe vera, used it when someone (accidentally) put their cigarette out on my leg and i don't even have a scar... but i guess that wouldn't work if you are allergic :no: from the time i was little i have said neosporin is "magic" so i would stick with that... bag balm is another good one.

isn't it weird, no matter how fast you let go of the rope, you STILL get a burn... i've had this happen many a time...


----------



## Minimor (Jul 13, 2007)

I use nupercainol. Yep, the hemmorhoid treatment variety! There used to be a variety made specifically as a first aid ointment, but I found that it didn't work as good. The regular cream works great to kill pain and I have used it on a severe rope burn on my hand. It stings a little bit when I first put it on, but then the burn goes nice & numb!


----------



## chandab (Jul 13, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> isn't it weird, no matter how fast you let go of the rope, you STILL get a burn... i've had this happen many a time...



I was supposed to let go? 



: I didn't... If I had let go of this mare, I might still be trying to catch her; she's slowly coming around, but still not too keen on being caught and handled. [she loves going out to grass, so that has helped, as they have to be haltered and led to the pasture.]


----------



## sdmini (Jul 13, 2007)

Keep it soft is the best advice I can give. Once they dry out they seem so much more tender. I have used various things over the years but bag balm always seem to be the best. I have tried the exam glove as well and it works pretty good but wearing a glove all the time annoyed me.


----------

